# Jack Johnson



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

This has nothing to do with pit bulls directly but has any one ever heard his music? I like the song "Never Know" If you haven't heard it check it out. 
the lyrics are what sold me on it.

"Never Know"

I hear this old story before
Where the people keep killing for the metaphors
Don't leave much up to the imagination,
So I, wanna give this imagery back
But I know it just ain't so easy like that
So, I turn the page and read the story again
And again and again
It sure seems the same, with a diff. name
We're breaking and rebuilding
And we're growing
Always guessing

Never knowing
Shocking but we're nothing
We're just moments
We're Clever but we're clueless
We're just human
Amusing but confusing
Were trying but where is this all leading
Never Know

It all happened so much faster
Than you could say disaster
Wanna take a time lapse
And look at it backwards
From the last one
And maybe thats just the answer
That we're after
But after all
We're just a bubble in a boiling pot
Just one breath in a chain of thought
The moments just combusting
Feel certain but we'll never never know
Just seems the same
Give it a diff. name
We're beggin and we're needing
And we're trying and we're breathing

Never knowing
Shocking but we're nothing
We're just moments
We're Clever but we're clueless
We're just human
Amusing but confusing
Helping, we're building
And we're growing
Never Know

Knock knock on the door to door
Tell ya that the metaphor is better than yours
And you can either sink or swim
Things are looking pretty grim
If you don't believe in what this one feeding
Its got no feeling
So I read it again
And again and again
Just seems the same
Too many different names
Our hearts are strong our heads are weak
We'll always be competing never knowing

Never knowing
Shocking but we're nothing
We're just moments
We're Clever but we're clueless
We're just human
Amusing but confusing
But the truth is
All we got is questions
We'll Never Know
Never Know
Never Know


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i love jack johnson!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

does he sing 'flake' or some song like that???


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

never heard of him, not bad tho


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah he does sing flake. its chill music for when you wanna relax or just have a smooth positive day.


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

only song i know by him..listen to, sitting watching waiting it a pretty good one


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

If you like that one check out his other stuff its all pretty good.


----------

